# Affordable warm water proof boots



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

anyone have any suggestions for some affordable warm waterproof boots? not looking to spend a ton of money. looking around at gander/dicks/fin feather they want like $150 + for a nice pair. that seems ridiculous to me.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I really like my Muck Chore boots. paid $89 I believe. They were recommended to me. Check em out!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

rubber boots w/ 1,000 gram thinsulate .


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

freyedknot said:


> rubber boots w/ 1,000 gram thinsulate .


What he said, and get boot warmers.


----------



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

Ranger Muck boots, bass pro puts them on sale all the Tim for around 100...ice fishes all last year without cold feet plus I hiked all around in early spring weather without over heating my feet


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

just ordered boots from basspro redhead 900grams insulated 9 inch-75.00 dollers with shipping 59.00 with free shipping but looks like it will take 2 weeks so i paid for shipping to get quicker.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I just bought a new boot made by Herters. They are sold by Cabelas. I bought the 1000 grams of thinsulate. And so far they have been great. Very comfortable and it really hasn't been cold yet, so still have to see how they do in snow and cold. Plus they come in the wide size. They were $89 and so far they are great. 
I wear a size 9 1/2 shoe, so I got them in 10 1/2 in wide. And they fit perfect. I always get them one size bigger in boots. They also make them in 2000 grams of thinsulate. For $99


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Remember, you get what you pay for! 

When I was a young man and just scraping by, I needed a pair of warm boots. I thought I could get by, on the cheap, with a pair of those old, purple "snowmobile" boots! I might as well have wiped my butt with a 10 dollar bill and flushed it down the toilet! No footbed, no arch support! I was in misery by the time I reached my stand, and twice as much when I got back to my car! 

I went and spent $70, which was a ton of money in those days, for a pair of genuine Canadian Sorels! And you know what? I still have those boots (over 30 years old!) and they still work fine. Wore them last year hunting pheasant in the snow! 

The first pair of rubber boots I bought, having learned my lesson, was a pair of LaCrosse Alpha Burly's that cost me a shade north of $100! But, they lasted me well over 10 years of HARD use! When you amortize it those boots cost me way less than $10/year to have dry, warm feet! 

My basic premise is, don't buy junk!


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Coincidentally, I just bought a pair of sorel 1964 premium T boots with leather uppers for $78 on Amazon last week. Very comfortable. They occasionally have great deals.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't know what size you wear but I have a pair of Rocky Boots size 12, worn twice. Paid $150 and you can have them for 35% of original price.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Sorta depends how you want to use them. Sitting on ice all day I don't think anything short of bunny boots with some wool socks are going to keep your feet warm. Which I have a pair of those as well. Military surplus cold weather boot. Anything less than the coldest of the cold and your feet will be sweating though! They have no ventilation. And are pretty heavy. But pretty darn warm if you are just going to be sitting around.


----------



## mmukav (Nov 15, 2013)

I bought these at Dick's:

Field & Stream Men's Woodsman Waterproof 400g Field Boot $90.

Got mine on sale for $80.

400 gram thinsulate, waterproof field boot, leather and nylon. Lightweight, very comfortable. I love 'em!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

mmukav said:


> I bought these at Dick's:
> 
> Field & Stream Men's Woodsman Waterproof 400g Field Boot $90.
> 
> ...


I'd be interested in knowing how they last for you. Don't take me wrong. I'm all for a bargain, but I wonder if they'll last nearly 15 years! That's kind of my yardstick for value. 

Years ago I bought a pair of Itasca insulated rubber boots because they seemed like a bargain. Well, trying them on, and walking around in the store, is a bit different from wearing them in the field. They turned out to be uncomfortable as hell! Now they sit in the basement collecting dust. Live and learn I guess!


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

I have a pair of muck boots 3 sizes larger than what I wear so I can layer socks. in very cold weather a wear pack boots same thing 3 sizes larger to layer socks!! and I put a small piece of carpet on my stand foot rest it helps alittle with the cold metal ..


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

They have not arrived yet but I ordered a pair of 2400 gram guide gear boots from gander. They were $109. I am hoping that 2400 grams will prevent me having to layer socks. I hate layering so much.


----------



## mmukav (Nov 15, 2013)

buckeyebowman said:


> I'd be interested in knowing how they last for you. Don't take me wrong. I'm all for a bargain, but I wonder if they'll last nearly 15 years! That's kind of my yardstick for value.
> 
> Years ago I bought a pair of Itasca insulated rubber boots because they seemed like a bargain. Well, trying them on, and walking around in the store, is a bit different from wearing them in the field. They turned out to be uncomfortable as hell! Now they sit in the basement collecting dust. Live and learn I guess!


I'll write back in 15 years and let you know about the Field and Stream boots.....for now they seem well made and were wonderful during my pheasant hunt yesterday! Dry and comfortable.

I also have a pair of Itasca rubber camo boots. Most comfortable rubber boots I've ever owned. I've worn them deer hunting and even for woodcock and pheasant and they NEVER hurt my feet.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

mmukav said:


> I'll write back in 15 years and let you know about the Field and Stream boots.....for now they seem well made and were wonderful during my pheasant hunt yesterday! Dry and comfortable.
> 
> I also have a pair of Itasca rubber camo boots. Most comfortable rubber boots I've ever owned. I've worn them deer hunting and even for woodcock and pheasant and they NEVER hurt my feet.


Point taken! That's the thing about boots, everybody's feet are different. What's comfortable for one guy, won't be for the next! My feet would ache for two days after wearing the Itasca's! So, I got the LaCrosse and it was like they were made for me. 

I also like my BIL's Muck's. The pair weighs less than ONE of mine! That's nice when you're putting on the miles.

A buddy of mine has weird feet and bad ankles. He can't wear a rubber boot of any description. No ankle support. He has to wear a leather lace-up. He spent a ton of money on a pair of boots from Schnee's, who are based in Minnesota, I believe. They came with a life time warranty. After many years of use, and good care I might add, he noticed he was getting a wet foot. He checked the boots out and found a place where the stitching had come apart. 

He called them, got a confirmation number and shipped the boots back. They sent back a pair of boots that looked like brand new! Amazing! And they didn't just fix the stitching where it came apart, They completely restitched both boots. All American work too. So, some things are worth the money.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you for all the replies and even offers! Ended up with a pair of rubber boots 1000 from field and stream


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I get the feeling you'll be needing them real soon!


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

mmukav said:


> I'll write back in 15 years and let you know about the Field and Stream boots.....for now they seem well made and were wonderful during my pheasant hunt yesterday! Dry and comfortable.
> 
> I also have a pair of Itasca rubber camo boots. Most comfortable rubber boots I've ever owned. I've worn them deer hunting and even for woodcock and pheasant and they NEVER hurt my feet.


wearing the correct socks and layering is the ticket


----------

